# Identification?



## SilentOne588 (Jul 26, 2007)

A good friend of mine has been taking care of 3 budwings for a project in our biology class. As I was sitting at my computer about 30 minutes ago, my cat was attempting to catch an insect crawling across my carpet. Upon further inspection, I recognized it as a mantid of some kind. It is about an inch long, it has two large wings, and it has a striped abdomen. I live in the northeastern US. Unfortunately my camera isn't working so I cannot post a picture. Any clue on the species? I intend on taking it to my friend tomorrow to see what he thinks, and probably giving it to him to take care of.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 26, 2007)

does its abdomin make a bowl shape?


----------



## SilentOne588 (Jul 26, 2007)

It looks sort of like the abdomen of a wasp.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 26, 2007)

hmm not sure you might have a male of somthing


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 26, 2007)

Are you sure it's a mantis?


----------



## SilentOne588 (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm sure its a mantis because it has the large front legs that resemble those of the budwings my friend has. Its head can move independantly of its body. It has two large eyes. Each wing as a dark line along the outside edge.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 26, 2007)

it might be a mantis fly?


----------



## SilentOne588 (Jul 26, 2007)

I just ran a google search on "Mantis Fly" and that appears to be what I have found. So I guess its not really a mantis at all?


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 26, 2007)

Nope but it is still cool  i think they still eat like mantids try it


----------



## SilentOne588 (Jul 26, 2007)

Well it sure had me fooled :mrgreen:


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 26, 2007)

They're still pretty cool! Check it out.


----------



## Ian (Jul 27, 2007)

Well done on finding a mantis fly. I think we have had a couple of people on here before who have also found one.


----------



## Asa (Jul 27, 2007)

> They're still pretty cool! Check it out.


I very rarely see those. Less than mantids.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 27, 2007)

I didn't find a real one... this was found after searching Google for 30 seconds.


----------



## Asa (Jul 27, 2007)

> I didn't find a real one... this was found after searching Google for 30 seconds.


No, I know that, I was talking about him


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 27, 2007)

never knew something like that existed :shock: thats crazy!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 27, 2007)

I cant' believe it either. Isn't that something, I'll thought I had the real thing too. :?


----------

